# X-Rap



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Anybody try the X-Rap for Smallmouth? I'm thinking about giving it a go on the trip up to Canada this year, but I figured I'd try to get a few opinions first.

Thanks, 
Dan


----------



## fishfinder (Dec 20, 2004)

It is good for largmouth. Probably will work for smallmouth.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh yeah..... It works Great on smallies! The Jerk-Jerk-Jerk-PAUSE.... and the bait just suspends there-drives the smallies NUTS! I tried this last year on a shipwreck up on Lake Erie. It was ON - Sore arm time!!  I can't wait to get back out there again!!


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Suspending Jerk Baits are great for smallies. Marcia caught her big Small Mouth on a Husky Jerk last spring. We have several Husky Jerks, X Raps, and I am also impressed with Bass Pro Shops suspending jerk baits. They cast a long distance and have a great rattle to them.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Nailed plenty of samllmouth in Canada last year on orange/gold X-rap the original larger size xr-10 when nothing else worked...cast and trolled..i've since cut back on hj-10's or 12's and upped the x-rap stock for canada.


----------



## hazmat247 (Mar 1, 2006)

I just bought a few a month ago to take up to my annual fishing trip in Canada this year. I've watched a lot of fishin shows on TV that make them look pretty impressive. Hope they work, most of my Canadian success has come on Jointed Rapala's in the years past as well as tubes for Smallies, LG Mouth and Pike.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I am also wondering if the jointed floating rapalas will still attract more pike, but the x-raps will go down and stay deeper. Heck, bring a bunch of each.....


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I have slammed fish early this year on them at the Ohio River. I like the olive color and the ghost minnow pattern. I use both sizes also. I am thinking this spring the smallies on the Ohio R. will really like the smaller size. I also have the clown pattern but really havent used it yet.

Jake


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

I have always wanted to try one, but REALLY how good are they? And what is your favorite color?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Fishing-Miller23 said:


> I have always wanted to try one, but REALLY how good are they? And what is your favorite color?


miller...look at my avatar   x-rap rules!!!!


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Oh, is that what you caught it on? What color(s) are the best?


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Guys!
i had seen all the hype on TV, but personal experience is what has sold me. I guess the X-Rap will be my new bait of the year for the canada trip. Won't be till the end of June, but I'll let you guys know.

Thanks Again,
Dan


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Check this out. I went to my parents for Easter sunday. I brought a few poles along just in case since they have a pond...  I tied on the new "small" X-rap and WOW!!

The 2nd cast I caught 2 LM Bass at once!!! They absoultely killed that lure! It was awesome!


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

This is my first year using them I have lost 2 already. But yes they catch smallies. I caught a 13" on one last week.


----------



## Rocknfish (Oct 7, 2004)

Got ahold of a nice 15" smallie at Pleasant Hill on the smaller new version of the x-rap in the orange\gold pattern.Seems that the extra tassle on the rear hook is what seperates them from the husky jerks.Good luck to everyone!


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

i picked up an xr08 x-rap as well as a jointed shad rap and a original floater and i cant wait to try them out... jerk/crank baits are more or less a new territory for me and my dad used to say "its always better if you learn with the best"

but ya im really itchin to try them out


----------

